# help with cubing pork shoulder



## allison still (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently started a pork pie company in the UK but so far have been dicing my pork shoulder by hand to achieve a non pulverised/cubed structure.

I have been looking at bowl cutters but I wondered if anybody had any advice on machinery I could use to achieve a small cube approx 3mm. I will probably need to process about 5kg per hour?

Many thanks

Alli


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

One way is put the meat in a freezer for a while after trimming fat off.  Don't fully freeze,, Then you can run the meat on a regular meat slicer . I do this with a lot of items.


----------



## allison still (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you, will give it a go!


----------

